# Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März



*Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf​*
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/marktheidenfeld/martheidenfeld/art11878,3464049

Das Verfahren gegen die Teilnehmer des Unterfränkischen Königsfischens im vergangenen Sommer im Trennfeld wird wieder aufgenommen.

Nachdem zuerst die Ermittlungen eingestellt wurden, hatte nach Beschwerde einer Tierrechtsorganisation die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren wieder aufgenommen.

Es werde nun geprüft, ob das Beschwerdeschreiben Anlass zu einer abweichenden tatsächlichen oder rechtlichen Beurteilung gibt. 
Mit einem Ergebnis zu dieser Prüfung sei voraussichtlich nicht vor Mitte März zu rechnen.

Dass dabei der Bundesverband und dessen Geschäftsführer, sowie die den Bundesverband tragenden Landesverbände durch ihre in meinen Augen anglerfeindliche und mindestens fahrlässige Angelpolitik dazu noch Vorschub leistet, sollte auch jeder Angler wissen - und jeder organisierte Angelfischer sollte sich überlegen,  diese Vereine und Verbände  weiter zu bezahlen.

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Holly604 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Wie handhabt ihr das denn? ich komme sicherlich auf 70-100 Angeltage im Jahr. Finanziell wären Tageskarten für mich einfach nicht stemmbar. Ein Austritt ist gleichzeitig auch ein massiver Einschnitt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Dann musst Du eben damit leben, dass Du eine solche Politik unterstützt - mitgefangen, mitgehangen..


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Holly604 schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das denn? ich komme sicherlich auf 70-100 Angeltage im Jahr. Finanziell wären Tageskarten für mich einfach nicht stemmbar. Ein Austritt ist gleichzeitig auch ein massiver Einschnitt.



Antrag beim Verein stellen, dass dieser Austritt
Die Thematik werde ich dieser Jahr auch bei der Hauptversammlung in die Runde werfen.


Meiner Meinung nach unterstützen so viele immer noch die Verbände, weil einfach nicht bekannt is, was die alles verbocken. 
Ich denke die meisten Angler wollen nur Angeln und scheren sich nichts um den politischen Kram und erfahren daher auch nicht von den Missständen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Hallo Tobi




Tobi92 schrieb:


> Antrag beim Verein stellen, dass dieser Austritt
> Die Thematik werde ich dieser Jahr auch bei der Hauptversammlung in die Runde werfen.
> 
> 
> .




Nur zur Info: Bayern ist bereits aus dem DAFV ausgetreten. Den Antrag kannst Du Dir sparen.

Unabhängig davon kannst Du aber auf der HV schon sagen, dass Du wünscht, dass mehr über die Verbandsarbeit debattiert wird. Nur dann solltest Du auch entsprechend mit Faktenwissen vorbereitet sein. Oder Du lässt das mit dem Debattieren sein und bittest nur um umfassende Information, was vermutlich schlauer ist.
Und dann schau mal wie die Stimmung dazu im Verein ist. Und dann kannst Du je nach Situation immer noch losschlagen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Knispel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten Angler wollen nur Angeln und scheren sich nichts um den politischen Kram und erfahren daher auch nicht von den Missständen.



Spätestens wenn gravierende Einschnitte und Verbote erlassen werden, werden sie es merken und denn ist das Geheule groß ....


----------



## Norbi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Gerade auf FB gelesen.
http://www.nw.de/nachrichten/nachrichten/nachrichten/20326154_Angler-an-der-kurzen-Leine.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Schon lange am kotz........

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Bayern ist bereits aus dem DAFV ausgetreten.



Ist mir bekannt.

Mit der Arbeit des Lfv bin ich dennoch nicht zufrieden. Siehe Abknüppelgebot 

Aber ich gebe dir Recht und kann dir vergewissern, dass ich mich vor so einer Ansprache noch umfassend auf eine möglicherweise folgenden Debatte vorbereite.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

*OT:*


Holly604 schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das denn?...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann musst Du eben damit leben, dass Du eine solche Politik unterstützt - mitgefangen, mitgehangen..


@Holly, lass dich von Thomas nicht kirre machen, dessen Blutdruck ist zur zeit etwas erhöht. |rolleyes

 Ein Vereinsaustritt kann für ein Mitglied natürlich arge Konsequenzen haben, schlimmstenfalls gar keine Möglichkeit mehr zu Angeln.
 Somit muss man realistisch sehen, dass vielen Anglern das Hemd näher ist als die Hose und das solche Konsequenzen in nur wenigen Fällen machbar sind.

 Näher liegt da der Austritt eines Vereins aus einem LFV, falls dieser im Bundesverband bleiben will.
 Dazu bedarf es natürlich Information über aktuelle Entwicklungen inkl. finanziellen Konsequenzen für Verein & Mitglieder), einer Meinungsbildung, einer Abstimmung auf Vereins-Hauptversammlungsebene.

 Wenn du nicht weisst, was aktuell im Verein zu dem Thema ansteht, frag nach beim Vorstand, mail dem die entsprechenden Links zu, sprich mit Kollegen, geh zur Hauptversammlung, stell Fragen...



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach unterstützen so viele immer noch die Verbände, weil einfach nicht bekannt is, was die alles verbocken.


So sieht es leider aus.
 Es gibt Vereinsvorstände, die pennen, andere sind mit den LVs per alten Seilschaften verbunden, da tut man sich nix,... aber bundesweit gibt es auch eine Menge Vereine, die (endlich) aktiv werden, die die LVs auffordern den BV zu verlassen, Anträge gegen die BV-Beitragserhöhungen stellen, aus den LVs austreten... 



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten Angler wollen nur Angeln und scheren sich nichts um den politischen Kram und erfahren daher auch nicht von den Missständen.


Ja, dies müssen sich viele Angler vorwerfen lassen, keine Frage.

 Der zweite Grund, warum manche LVs noch solche Macht über Vereine & Angler haben, sind die Verbandsgewässer, wenn vorhanden. LV-Austritte sind vielen _so_ kaum möglich.
 Trotzdem kann (und muss!) man diesen LVs natürlich mit Anträgen & Protest Feuer unter den A*** machen.

*Zum eigentlichen Thema:*
 Da kann man mal sehen, wie verbissen die Tierrechtsfaschisten _ihren_ Kampf führen; ein erstes 'Nix gibt' bremst die noch lange nicht.
 Da sollten sich unsere Verbände mal was von abgucken!

 Sollte die alte Verfahrenseinstellung tatsächlich damit begründet sein, "kein Wettfischen, weil Viechers gefressen wurden", wäre das auch außerordentlich doof, denn es gibt jede Menge andere Kriterien, die ein Gemeinschaftsfischen erfüllen muss, um zu einem verbotenen Wettfischen zu werden.

 Auch hier sieht man wieder, wie bescheuert der Blick mit Scheuklappen allein auf die Verwertung ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



> Ein Vereinsaustritt kann für ein Mitglied natürlich arge Konsequenzen haben, schlimmstenfalls gar keine Möglichkeit mehr zu Angeln.


Wer in einem Angelverein bleibt, der im DAFV organisiert ist, wird auch nicht mehr angeln können - dauert dann nur etwas länger, kommt aber umso sicherer..

Da die alles machen, um das Angeln in Deutschland vollends kaputt zu machen.

Daher bleibe ich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann musst Du eben damit leben, dass Du eine solche Politik unterstützt - mitgefangen, mitgehangen..



Entzieht ALLEN Gliederungen des DAFV, vom Bundesverband über Landesverbände bis zum Verein, die Kohle durch Austritt, damit die nicht weiter ihre anglerfeindliche Politik machen können.

Das ist die einzige Chance für Angler und das Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entzieht ALLEN Gliederungen des DAFV, vom Bundesverband über Landesverbände bis zum Verein, die Kohle durch Austritt, damit die nicht weiter ihre anglerfeindliche Politik machen können.
> 
> Das ist die einzige Chance für Angler und das Angeln.



Nö!

Beim Bundesverband stimme ich dir zu aber hier im Osten brauchen wir die Landes- und Kreisverbände um die Gewässerpools zu erhalten!
Die sind ein echter Schatz für uns Angler hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Zu was Gewässerpools, wenn die das Angeln vollends kaputt gemacht haben?

Zum schwimmen, weils Pool heisst?

Träumt ruhig weiter..


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Die Gewässer(der(des Pools) sind gepachtet und Verbandsstrukturen vorhanden. Nur einige Personen müssen ausgetauscht werden. Dann läuft der Laden wieder vernünftig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Träumt ruhig weiter..

Diese "vorhandenen Strukturen" haben euch genau in die jetzige Schei.... geritten, euch bei (Kon)Fusion, Personal, Finanzierung, Zielen etc. verarscht und belogen - und der organisierte Angelfischer lässts sichs halt gefallen für sein Swimming-Pool-Gewässer .

Und die werden keine Ruhe geben, bis sie das Angeln vollends abgeschafft haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese "vorhandenen Strukturen" haben euch genau in die jetzige Schei.... geritten.



Nein, Strukturen sind handlungsunfähig. 
Das waren die Personen, die an den falschen Stellen sitzen. Aber die nötigen Veränderungen brauchen eine gewisse Zeit.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die werden keine Ruhe geben, bis sie das Angeln vollends abgeschafft haben.



Ja Grüne, Peta und sonstige Schützermafia, sowie den DAFV Bundesvorstand sollte man über die Rüben jagen!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Ich kann mich auch hier nur wiederholen wie im anderen Thread:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lahnfischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PS: Das schlimmste sind Angelvertreter, die keine Angler sind:g
> ...



Ich nehme an, eure "tollen Strukturen" haben schon gehandelt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, eure "tollen Strukturen" haben schon gehandelt?



Es dauert immer etwas länger wenn ein Begehren von der Basis bis zur Spitze durchgereicht werden muss aber es tut sich was.

Dummerweise muss man immer bis zu irgend welchen Versammlungen warten um "alle" Leute, die Veränderungen mittragen müssen, an einen Tisch zu bekommen.

Noch ist Preußen nicht verloren!|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Beim Bundesverband stimme ich dir zu aber hier im Osten brauchen wir die Landes- und Kreisverbände um die Gewässerpools zu erhalten!
> Die sind ein echter Schatz für uns Angler hier.


 

 Genau so ist das. Außerdem sitzen dort ne ganze Menge Leute , die ehrliche Arbeit für Angler machen.

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Genau so ist das. Außerdem sitzen dort ne ganze Menge Leute , die ehrliche Arbeit für Angler machen.
> 
> Gruß A.


NEIN!! Die haben nichts mit Angler oder Angeln zu tun - nur mit organisierten Angelfischern.

Und deren "ehrliche" Arbeit hat uns den DAFV, die kranke Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag, die kaputten Finanzen, das "fähige" Personal und die absurde Politik eingebracht.

Herzlichen Dank dafür!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trollwut (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Gut, dass das alles zum Thema gehört, aber gut.
Ich denke, das wird wieder ne Fahrt gegen die Wand, aber jetzt wirds echt knapp.
Beim letzten Mal liefs wahrscheinleich hauptsächlich über den extrem verconnecteten Edi Michel, aber ob dem seine Beziehungen jetzt da auch noch ausreichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



> Gut, dass das alles zum Thema gehört, aber gut.


Stimmt - sorry...

Aber ich bin sowas von stinksauer..................

SORRY!!!!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Beim Bundesverband stimme ich dir zu aber hier im Osten brauchen wir die Landes- und Kreisverbände um die Gewässerpools zu erhalten!
> Die sind ein echter Schatz für uns Angler hier.




Das ist der Punkt! 
Hier muß man sehen, wohin die Reise vielleicht ohne den Bundesverband gehen kann...


@Thomas

Würdest du im Osten fischen, wärst du mit Sicherheit auch über einen entsprechenden Verein Verbandsmitglied!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Mit Sicherheit nicht!

Es sei denn es gäbe dort welche, die nicht im DAFV wären.

Ich hab noch etwas Rückgrat und Anstand und werde deswegen solche Trümmertruppen NIE unterstützen, in keiner Weise..

Und jetzt hör ich hier auf mit Offtopic, weils hier ja um den Verein in Bayern geht..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht!
> 
> Mit Sicherheit, sonst würdest du hier nämlich nicht Angeln.
> Dann müßtest du auch das Rückgrat haben, ganz auf deine Passion zu verzichten.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob es zielführend ist, mal eben fast die komplette Anglerschaft in den neuen Bundesländern indirekt als rückgratlos und unanständig zu diskreditieren.

Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber für einen quasi Nichtbetroffenen ist es da sehr leicht, revolutionäre Fürze zu lassen...

Gut, lassen wir das offtopic. Trink dir erst mal Einen, du bist schon ganz rot im Gesicht...:q


----------



## Peter61 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Genau so ist das. Außerdem sitzen dort ne ganze Menge Leute , die ehrliche Arbeit für Angler machen.
> 
> Gruß A.



Lach - Hab das aber ganz anders erlebt!


----------



## Peter61 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gut, dass das alles zum Thema gehört, aber gut.
> Ich denke, das wird wieder ne Fahrt gegen die Wand, aber jetzt wirds echt knapp.
> Beim letzten Mal liefs wahrscheinleich hauptsächlich über den extrem verconnecteten Edi Michel, aber ob dem seine Beziehungen jetzt da auch noch ausreichen?



Ich kenn da jemand der dabei war, mit gefischt hat, auch ne Anzeige bekommen hat - und stinksauer war weil die eben gerade nichts unternommen haben!
Angezeigt wurde nicht der Veranstalter, sondern die Teilnehmer. 
Und ich frage mich woher die die Adressen für die Anzeige hatten?
Von einer Klage zur Herausgabe der Adressen hatte ich nichts vernommen, sonst wäre im Vorfeld das schon bekannt geworden.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man sagte das geht eh ins leere, so wie jemand Bestimmtes sich hier in der Presse äußerte. Den Stress hatten die Teilnehmer.


----------



## dr.zeto (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Hey Leute,

 haltet mich nicht für blöd, aber kann mir einer mal genau sagen was eigentlich passiert ist? Fische auf der Strecke des Öfteren, denn ich habe dort in der Nähe einen Campingplatz. Kenne auch den Einen oder Anderen aus dem Verein in Trennfeld, aber meine Beziehungen sind nicht so eng, dass ich da was erfahren hätte - wohne 100km entfernt...

 Ein Hyperlink würde mir ja schon reichen. Gerne können mir beteiligte Angler auch mal eine PN schreiben.

 Danke und kameradschaftlichen Gruß,

 Euer Dr. Zeto


----------



## FritzBrause (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Warum muss es nur die Meinung des allmächtigen Thomas 9904 geben? Was sagen die einschlägigen deutschen Gesetze?
Dieser Typ scheint ja, wenn mann seine Beiträge zum DAFV liest ein Insider zu sein, früher sagte Mann/Frau auch IM dazu..........


----------



## Fotomanni (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



FritzBrause schrieb:


> Warum muss es nur die Meinung des allmächtigen Thomas 9904 geben? Was sagen die einschlägigen deutschen Gesetze?
> Dieser Typ scheint ja, wenn mann seine Beiträge zum DAFV liest ein Insider zu sein, früher sagte Mann/Frau auch IM dazu..........



Gut, dass ich nicht Thomas bin. Ich würde das nämlich als Beleidigung nehmen.


----------



## Norbi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



FritzBrause schrieb:


> Warum muss es nur die Meinung des allmächtigen Thomas 9904 geben? Was sagen die einschlägigen deutschen Gesetze?
> Dieser Typ scheint ja, wenn mann seine Beiträge zum DAFV liest ein Insider zu sein, früher sagte Mann/Frau auch IM dazu..........



Warum läst Du Dich nicht gleich wieder löschen,so überlebst Du hier nicht lange#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

oooooch Jungs, cool bleiben....

Ihr habt den armen Kerl doch nur missverstanden:
Der lobt uns doch nur, weil wir so gut recherchieren, als säßen wir mittendrin...

:q:q:q:q

Ich versteh nur nicht ,was das mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat - aber gut, er ist ja neu hier, kriegt er etwas Zeit zum eingewöhnen...


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Holly604 schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das denn? ich komme sicherlich auf 70-100 Angeltage im Jahr. Finanziell wären Tageskarten für mich einfach nicht stemmbar. Ein Austritt ist gleichzeitig auch ein massiver Einschnitt.




Also ich kann dem was er schreibt nur zustimmen.

Es gibt bei uns im Land auch sehr strukturschwache Gebiete (Wasserflächen) und bei Tageskartenpreise wo es einem schwindelig wird (ab 15,-- € aufwärst), könnte man das aufs Jahr gesehen gar nicht umsetzen. Und ich rede ich nicht einmal von den Anfahrtskosten an See & Fluß, den diese Wege sind teilweise auch sehr weit.

Soll aber nicht heißen im Umkehrschluss, das ich die Machenschaften unterstütze....


----------



## FritzBrause (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

....nagut für den IM entschuldige ich mich....

aber alles andere.... Ich habe schon verstanden, das die Freizeitangler von den Wettkampfkönigen und Preisfischern hier nicht erwünscht sind....


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



FritzBrause schrieb:


> ....nagut für den IM entschuldige ich mich....
> 
> aber alles andere.... Ich habe schon verstanden, das die Freizeitangler von den Wettkampfkönigen und Preisfischern hier nicht erwünscht sind....



Da hast Du etwas Missverstanden.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> haltet mich nicht für blöd, aber kann mir einer mal genau sagen was eigentlich passiert ist? Fische auf der Strecke des Öfteren, denn ich habe dort in der Nähe einen Campingplatz. Kenne auch den Einen oder Anderen aus dem Verein in Trennfeld, aber meine Beziehungen sind nicht so eng, dass ich da was erfahren hätte - wohne 100km entfernt...
> 
> ...




Das ufr. Königsfischen wurde an unserer Strecke ausgerichtet. Jeder maßige Fisch musste entnommen werden (aus dem Grund hab ich nicht mitgemacht). Außerdem wurden rund 1200 Grundel erlegt. Fische, die Teilnehmer nicht haben wollten, diese aber trotzdem abschlagen mussten, wurden zb als Kirrungsfutter für Jagdpächter verwendet.

Alle Teilnehmer erhielten eine Anzeige (woher hatten die überhaupt die Teilnehmerliste?), wurde aber recht schnell abgeschmettert. Und jetzt halt Prüfung das Einspruchs


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



FritzBrause schrieb:


> aber alles andere.... Ich habe schon verstanden, das die Freizeitangler von den Wettkampfkönigen und Preisfischern hier nicht erwünscht sind....



Nichts hast du verstanden


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Hallo



Trollwut schrieb:


> Alle Teilnehmer erhielten eine Anzeige (woher hatten die überhaupt die Teilnehmerliste?),



Es genügt Anzeige gegen "Unbekannt". Die Teilnehmerliste ermittelt dann die Polizei im Auftrag der Staatsanwaltschaft quasi routinemäßig ("von Amts wegen") beim entsprechenden Angelverein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## vergeben (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Sorry, aber wir Angler sind größten Teils selbst Schuld an der Misere, warum muß jeder Fisch vermessen, gewogen, fotografiert, abgeknuddelt und ins Netz gestellt werden?
Gesund und hilfreich ist das nicht.

Ich wäre dann auch dafür, das jeder Mensch, der versehntlich an meiner Tür klingelt - für den ich also keine Verwendung habe - abgeknüppelt und zu Tierfutter verarbeitet werden muß. Es sein denn, er ist untermaßig oder geschont...

EDIT: Ich frag mich gerade, wo (rechtlich) der Unterschied zwischen  Zurücksetzen wegen Schonung/Untermaß und Zurücksetzen wegen  "Nichtverwendungswillen" ist? Ich kann zwar gezielt einem Fisch  nachstellen, welcher letztendlich beißt, hab ich nicht in der Hand. Und  nur, weil ein Fisch zum falschen Zeitpunkt an den falschen Haken geht, soll  er sterben? Komische Argumentation. Der untermaßige überlebt das  Zurücksetzen, der große nicht? Hmmm...


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



vergeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir Angler sind größten Teils selbst Schuld an der Misere, warum muß jeder Fisch vermessen, gewogen, fotografiert, abgeknuddelt und ins Netz gestellt werden?
> Gesund und hilfreich ist das nicht...


Bitte nicht Krankheitsursachen & Symptome durcheinander schmeissen.


----------



## vergeben (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Krankheitsursachen & Symptome durcheinander schmeissen.



Klar liegen die Ursachen in der Abneigung bestimmter Leute gegenüber Anglern, aber den Anlass für solche Maßnahmen geben wir ihnen selbst.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



vergeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir Angler sind größten Teils selbst Schuld an der Misere, warum muß jeder Fisch vermessen, gewogen, fotografiert, abgeknuddelt und ins Netz gestellt werden?
> Gesund und hilfreich ist das nicht.
> 
> Ich wäre dann auch dafür, das jeder Mensch, der versehntlich an meiner Tür klingelt - für den ich also keine Verwendung habe - abgeknüppelt und zu Tierfutter verarbeitet werden muß. Es sein denn, er ist untermaßig oder geschont...
> ...



Warum nicht?
Angeln im Dunkeln nun?

Still und heimlich?

Ich könnte kotzen bei solch einer Meinung.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



vergeben schrieb:


> Klar liegen die Ursachen in der Abneigung bestimmter Leute gegenüber Anglern, aber den Anlass für solche Maßnahmen geben wir ihnen selbst.




Genau, in dem wir Angeln gehen.
Nicht weil wir Fotos machen. Die wurden schon gemacht als die Kamera erfunden wurde.

Ein Tip von mir:
Wen Du Angeln gehst, bitte Sack über den Kopf und nur Nachts heimlich.


----------



## vergeben (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Angeln im Dunkeln nun?
> 
> Still und heimlich?
> ...



1) Du gehst ans Wasser, fängst einen Fisch, hakst ihn behutsam ab und läßt ihn schwimmen.

2) Du gehst ans Wasser, fängst einen Fisch, vollbringst dein Liebesritual mit dem Fisch, welches du filmst und auf $PLATTFORM veröffentlichst.

Welche Variante ruft die "Tierschützer" auf den Plan?


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Lasst mich, lasst mich:



Beide Varianten!


----------



## vergeben (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Ich geb auf.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Lasst mich, lasst mich:
> Beide Varianten!


Verdammt, er war schneller! |krach:


Nun ernsthaft:


vergeben schrieb:


> Klar liegen die Ursachen in der Abneigung bestimmter Leute gegenüber Anglern, aber den Anlass für solche Maßnahmen geben wir ihnen selbst.


Ursache ist eine völlig unsinnige Gesetzgebung, bzw. -auslegung, bzw. Rechtsunsicherheiten.

Nun kann man diejenigen, die offen solche unsinnigen Regelungen verletzen, verteufeln, weil sie halt offen Angelgegnern Futter geben.

Sich versteckt nicht an unsinnige Regeln zu halten, macht die Sache aber nicht besser, denn die Usache, die unsinnigen Regeln, bleibt bestehen oder verschlimmert sich sogar.

Und Angelgegnern ist das sowieso alles wurscht, solange du angelst, ob nach Regeln oder auch nicht, bist du ihr Gegner.

Und sie werden stets daran arbeiten, durch weiter verschärfte/noch unsinnigere Regeln das Angeln noch mehr einzuengen ...bis kein Angeln übrig bleibt.

Deshalb muss der Kampf den Ursachen gelten, nicht den Auswirkungen.
Und verstecken nix hilft.

Capiche?


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Ich auch....

Nochmal.

*Ziel ist es,Angeln und Jagen in Deutschland komplett zu verbieten,egal ob C&R egal ob Aal Barben Carp Zander.....Angler,egal ob C&D..Nahrungsangeln..usw.usw.Die Leute kämpfen gegen jegliches Angeln und gegen jegliche art von Jagd.*



Warum nehmen sie jetzt Stk.für Stk.die Anglerszene auseinander Wettkampf/C&R Setzkescher/Sinnloses töten........nicht weil wir Fotos machen oder Filme drehen oder Vereinsangeln abhalten, es ist nur ein Baustein um an nächste Ziele zu kommen. 

Das schlimmste aber ist das es """Angler/Vorstände/Im Amt.......""" gibt die ihre Ziele auch noch unterstützen und nicht verstehen wollen oder können was da gerade passieren soll.


|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Und genau deshalb ist es ihnen egal, ob......   



vergeben schrieb:


> 1) Du gehst ans Wasser, fängst einen Fisch, hakst ihn behutsam ab und läßt ihn schwimmen.


oder.....


vergeben schrieb:


> 2) Du gehst ans Wasser, fängst einen Fisch, vollbringst dein Liebesritual mit dem Fisch, welches du filmst und auf $PLATTFORM veröffentlichst.



Unabhängig davon was Du tust oder sagst, es darf nicht sein, was sie nicht wollen!


----------



## Laserbeak (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sowohl das Angeln als auch die Jagd eine eigene Industrie befeuern. Es dürfte äußerst schwierig werden auch nur eine der beiden Tätigkeiten in Deutschland zu verbieten.
Diese Aussage ist mir einfach zu polemisch und zu wenig durchdacht, sorry.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Deswegen wird versucht, das Angeln so unattraktiv wie möglich zu machen mit immer mehr Restriktionen, damit die Angler (respektive Jäger) selber irgendwann entnervt selber aufgeben.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



vergeben schrieb:


> 1) Du gehst ans Wasser, fängst einen Fisch, hakst ihn behutsam ab und läßt ihn schwimmen.
> 
> 2) Du gehst ans Wasser, fängst einen Fisch, vollbringst dein Liebesritual mit dem Fisch, welches du filmst und auf $PLATTFORM veröffentlichst.
> 
> Welche Variante ruft die "Tierschützer" auf den Plan?



Ich Frage mich wie die Menschheit bei solch einer Einstellung überhaupt weiss wie Fisch aussieht?

Beim kleinsten Wiederstand verkriechst Di Dich im Keller?

Wo wären wir heute ...

wenn wenige Menschen sich nicht für die Eisenbahn eingesetzt hätten
sich für das Automobil eingesetzt hätten

etc.

war mal alles Teufelszeug

Und ne Frau die mit nem Minirock über die Strasse geht und vergewaltigt wird, gibste auch noch die Schuld?
Selber Schuld oder wie?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sowohl das Angeln als auch die Jagd eine eigene Industrie befeuern. .



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298932

Soviel zum Thema befeuern

Lobbytechnisches Entwicklungsland


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sowohl das Angeln als auch die Jagd eine eigene Industrie befeuern. Es dürfte äußerst schwierig werden auch nur eine der beiden Tätigkeiten in Deutschland zu verbieten.
> Diese Aussage ist mir einfach zu polemisch und zu wenig durchdacht, sorry.



ist ein leichtes.
Diverse Gewässer sind bereits gesperrt. Der Raum fürs Angeln wird immer kleiner und keiner geht auf die Barrikaden
Da werden sogar noch 300m Angelbereich als Erfolg verkauft.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Geht nun ziemlich OT:


Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sowohl das Angeln als auch die Jagd eine eigene Industrie befeuern.


Das haben damals die Wettfischer auch gesagt. 

Gerade in D spielt diese Geschichte keine Rolle, es sei denn die Automobilindustrie wäre betroffen, alles andere kann dem Zeitgeist ohne großes Zucken geopfert werden.
Niemand konnte sich vor ca. 5 Jahren vorstellen, dass du zum Rauchen vor die Kneipentür gehst oder die AKWs tatsächlich mal vom Netz gehen sollen.

Wer sich als Sicherheit allein auf die Umsätze des Handels & des Angeltourismus verlässt (Industrie haben wir im Bereich Angeln eh kaum) und auf die entsprechenden Arbeitsplätze baut, geht auf ganz dünnem Eis!

Da geht übrigens grad die deutsche Angelindustrie-Lobby den Bach runter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298932


OT aus.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Man schrumpft den Markt immer kleiner! Demnächst ist erstmal der ganze Forrellenbimbamborium dran, da keine maßigen Forellen mehr besetzt werden dürfen und die Puffs deshalb zu machen! Das wird Realität!!!
Da die kleinen Angelläden umme Ecke eh schon reihenweise sterben, merkt das Schrumpfen dann auch keiner mehr!
Der I-netmarkt kann dann im Rahmen der Globalisierung vom Ausland aus bedient werden.
Bis den deutschen Markt keiner mehr interessiert!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



vergeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir Angler sind größten Teils selbst Schuld an der Misere, warum muß jeder Fisch vermessen, gewogen, fotografiert, abgeknuddelt und ins Netz gestellt werden?
> Gesund und hilfreich ist das nicht.



Weils dem Fisch egal ist. Es gibt tausende Fotos von abgeschnittenem Gemüse, Du kannst ohne Probleme und ohne schief angesehen zu werden in jedem Tante Emma Laden Insektenspray oder Schneckenkorn kaufen. 

Fische stehen irgendwo zwischen Gemüse und Insekten. Von mir aus auch auf der Stufe von Insekten. Das ist evolutionstechnisch gar nicht anders möglich.

Zu meiner Zeit, als ein sich erklärender Vegetarier noch mit nachsichtigem Fingertippen an die Stirn belächelt wurde, als man sich im Auto noch nicht anschnallen musste um den Versicherungen Geld zu sparen, als es zum guten Ton gehörte, in Gesellschaft zu rauchen und Männer ausschließlich Frauen geheiratet haben, hat man die Fische mit dem gebotenen Respekt, dem man jedem Lebenwesen gegenüber habe sollte, behandelt. Wenn es aber sein musste oder sollte, kamen sie in den Drahtsetzkescher, wurden durch Genickbruch schnell und schmerzlos ins Jenseits befördert, wurden lebend an den Haken gesteckt um den dicken Hecht zu fangen und wurde mit viel Freude regelmäßig um die Wette geangelt.  

Allerdings mussten wir auch zum Wirtschaftswunder beitragen, hatten Arbeit und Auskommen, konnte Mann seine Familie alleine ernähren und keiner hatte Zeit sich über die Gefühle von Fischen Gedanken zu machen. Und den Ausgleich haben wir draußen in der Natur gefunden. Am Wasser mit Freunden oder auch alleine. 

Und da meine Generation weder gefühllose Bestien waren, noch zum Niedergang der Kultur geführt, noch mit der Angel irgendwelche Fischarten ausgerottet haben, haben wir das richtig gemacht.  

Warum das heute falsch sein soll weiß nur der Teil der übersättigten Gesellschaft, die mit sich und anderen nix anfangen können und aus lauter Langeweile darüber sinnieren, wie man die Welt verbessern könnte. 

Und genau deshalb werde ich einen Teufel tun, mich zu verstecken oder mit meiner Meinung hinterm Berg zu halten. Diese vermaledeiten Gutmenschen sollen erst mal leisten, was die Generation meiner Eltern und meine geleistet haben. 
Vielleicht kommen sie dann auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weils dem Fisch egal ist. Es gibt tausende Fotos von abgeschnittenem Gemüse, Du kannst ohne Probleme und ohne schief angesehen zu werden in jedem Tante Emma Laden Insektenspray oder Schneckenkorn kaufen.
> 
> Fische stehen irgendwo zwischen Gemüse und Insekten. Von mir aus auch auf der Stufe von Insekten. Das ist evolutionstechnisch gar nicht anders möglich.
> 
> ...



Danke für diese ehrlichen und wahrhaften Worte! Jeden Tag wird uns dieses "Wir sind die Besseren" um die Ohren gehaut! Wie du sagst: Die sollen erst einmal diese positiven Spuren im Naturkreislauf hinterlegen, die wir, bzw. ich schon seit 55 Jahre hinterlasse!


----------



## Vanner (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

#6 Besser kann man es nicht sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Nicht vergessen (weil ich im selben Alter bin):
Unsere Vätergeneration sitzt in Vereins- und Verbandsspitzen..

Unsere Kindergeneration wurde von unserer erzogen...

In meinen Augen keine Sache der Generation - sondern des Kopfes (in jeder Generation) und des (oft scheinbar leider fehlenden) Inhaltes desselben...

Und damit zumindest von mir hier genug des Offtopic..........


----------



## steelmachine (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

abend 

jetzt mal ehrlich 

ich würde mir das angeln von niemanden verbieten lassen

angelverbot deutschlandweit 
wenn die das irgendwann mal durchsetzen 
haben die gerichte mehr als genug zu tun 

übrigens bin ich hier auch der meinung 
wer kein angler ist hat nix im dafv verloren 

gruß basti


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Im DAFV sind keine Angler - schon laut Namen sind das organisierte Angelfischer......


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen (weil ich im selben Alter bin):
> Unsere Vätergeneration sitzt in Vereins- und Verbandsspitzen..
> 
> Unsere Kindergeneration wurde von unserer erzogen...
> ...



Naja, es gibt Dinge darauf hat man mittlerweile kein/ kaum Einfluss.
Was ich meine, Peta wird ja teilweise schon in der Grundschule vermittelt. |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Und die werden da (v)erzogen von den verzogenen Töchtern meiner Generation....



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn so eine* vornamentanzende Ausgeburt der Bio-Hölle* an der Warenhauskasse durchdreht, dann genieße ich es der selbstverschuldet hilflosen und doppelbenamten Erzeugerin einen herablassenden und geringschätzenden Blick zukommen zu lassen. Den Schuß hat dieses Muttertier zwar nie gehört, den Blick aber versteht sie durchaus zu deuten.



Und nu endgültig gut mit OT.........


----------



## Nordsee (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Auch mal etwas Off-Topic, auch wenns vermutlich oft genug gesagt wurde, es muss einfach mal wieder raus....

Tierschutz ist erstmal etwas sehr gutes und wichtiges und ich bin auch froh, dass es diese Organisationen gibt.

Aber Angler sind mit die letzten, mit denen sich diese Organisationen anlegen sollten. 

Der Angler im allgemeinen, besorgt sich selber sein "Fleisch"
und tötet mit dem Grund, seinen Bedarf zu decken.
Und daran ist absolut nichts verwerflich.

Im Gegenteil, man weiß ganz genau wo das Fleisch herkommt.
Der Fisch lebt absolut artgerecht in den meisten Flüssen und hatte, wenn man das so sagen kann, ein glückliches Leben. 

Und bei einem 3-minütigen Drill inklusive waidgerechter Tötung, liegt nicht mal annähernd eine Tierquälerei vor, besonders wenn man mal mit der Massentierhaltung und anschließendem Transport vergleicht. 

Passanten, die schockiert feststellen, dass ein Fisch auch bluten kann, sollen sich erstmal eingestehen, dass ihre Wurst und alles mögliche, wohl kaum an Bäumen wächst. 

Und hier komme ich zum nächsten Punkt (und ja ich weiß, es wird immer mehr OT)

Den Leuten (damit meine ich nicht nur die Tierschützer) sollte wirklich (und zwar volles Rohr) gezeigt werden, wie es bei Massentierhaltung etc. wirklich abgeht. 

Wer das verinnerlicht hat, wird solange so etwas noch existiert, keinen Angler mehr an den Pranger stellen.

Wenn sowas abgeschafft wird, könnten auch unzählig viele von Konzernen verdrängten Landwirte, wieder eine Existenz gründen.

Auch wenn Fleisch teurer werden würde, es ist halt mal streng genommen ein Luxus.

Aber die Tierschützer sind ja viel mehr damit beschäftigt, gegen Angler allgemein zu hetzen, oder welche die einen Fisch schonend behandeln aber zurücksetzen und somit nur so zum Spaß angeln.....NA UND???

Die SOLLEN lieber zeigen, wie schrecklich und grausam es in bestimmten Betrieben zugeht.
Viel mehr noch!!! Sie sollen, Leute eher zum Angeln animieren!!

WARUM? Damit jeder selbst in der Hand hat, was er isst und weiß das man ein Lebewesen verspeist, jedoch die Gewissheit hat, dass das Tier NICHT ein Leben lang Qualen durchlebt hat.

Stattdessen, gibt es immer mehr Gesetze, die zur Folge haben, dass es zum Beispiel immer weniger Bauern mit Hausschlachtungsrecht gibt...Das verlagert den Markt ja auch 
gar nicht zur Industrie...............

Ich esse übrigens gerne Fleisch und Fisch, nicht, dass der Eindruck entsteht ich wäre Vegetarier etc.

Was ich eigentlich mit allem sagen wollte, dass es ein grundfalscher Ansatz ist, Anglern und auch Jägern das Leben schwer zu machen, da sie am Leiden vieler Tiere wohl am allerwenigsten Schuld tragen...

Eine Anmerkung noch auch wenns jetzt vielleicht echt total ein anderes Thema ist, was schon x-Mal durchgekaut wurde:

Man sollte endlich mal vernünftige Angelprüfungen einführen, in der der Umgang mit dem Fisch beigebracht wird.
Keiner nach der Prüfung wird vernünftig einen Haken lösen können etc.

Für so etwas sollen Tierschützer mal plädieren...Mit Prüfungen, in denen man respektvollen Umgang mit dem Lebewesen erlernt und nicht jeder, ohne irgendetwas zu lernen besteht.

Und sollten gewisse Regeln verletzt werden (Umweltverschmutzungen und kein Respektvoller Umgang mit dem Fisch ganz oben) MÜSSEN einfach empfindliche Strafen ausgesprochen werden. Insgesamt viiiiieeel mehr Kontrollen

Jemand der nur als Beispiel 5000 Euro bezahlt, wird wohl kaum ein zweites Mal irgendetwas dummes anstellen. 

Erst wenn das alles klappt, werden die Angler weniger kritisch begutachtet.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Viel Spaß im Naivlingsland. Es geht gegen die ohne Lobby.
Der Fleisch- und Fischindustrie sind Finanzstark, denen wird niemand, abgesehn von ein paar Idealisten, ans Bein urinieren. Wir Angler haben keine Lobby, da is das doch viel einfacher #6


Und @topic:
Ich sitze ja an der Quelle. Sobald ich was mitbekomme, wies weitergeht, rück ich damit raus #h


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Hi,
Zum Thema Königs- oder auch genannt Hegefischen:
Was spricht dagegen, wenn die Fische anschließend anständig verwertet werden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist - halte ich auch nichts davon. Nur Potenzgehabe muss nicht sein.

Ich sehe das so mit dem Abschlaggesetzt:
Problem:
Extremisten aus dem Naturschutz, haben dieses Gesetz erreicht. 
Dieses Gesetz, bzw. gleichgestelltes, wird in anderen Bereichen bei weitem untergraben.

Ursache: Evtl. nicht ausreichend Lobbyismus und Tatendrang.

Lösung:
Wie könnte man sowas ereichen?
1. Logische Argumente.
2. Verbände um Kraft zu bündeln.
3. Einflussreiche Fürsprecher zum Gesetzgeber.
evtl. noch weiteres.  
Aber allem Voraus steht das Handeln nach dem vielen gequake.

Ob hier jemand aus den Verbandsführungen dabei ist weis ich nicht. Lesen können die ja im Forum genug und ich hab noch nichts von einem Befürworter des Abschlagens lesen können.
Aber auch noch nichts vom Handeln.

Wenn der Dachverband diesbezüglich nichts macht sind die Falschen vorort.
Wenn die was machen aber nur nichts ereichen, so sollten die mal Rechtsanwälte einschalten, dass die das Gesetz endlich kippen können.

Oder gelingt es den einzelnen Bundesländern das Gesetz nach eigenem ermessen auszulegen? (Teilsieg)

Wer nimmt sich den Landwirtschaftsminister zur Brust, wenn schon mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird?

Thomas oder/ und die Unter -Verbandsvorstände, gebt doch mal der Frau ohne Angelschein einen kongreten Auftrag.
Und unterstützt Sie oder den/ die Nachfolger/in.
Beschimpfungen erzeugen Trotz und Fehler macht jeder.

Wie könnte die Unterstützung aussehen:
- Argumente der Gegenseite sammeln.
- Bessere Argumente dagegen stellen.
- Loslegen

Hoffe das war sachlich und korrekt - ohne jemanden beleidigt zu haben.

Mit dem Finanzbimborium gäbs wahrscheinlich auch eine komode Lösung.

Bin gespannt, was ich von weiteren Vorschlägen und vom Handeln lesen kann?


mfg
NM


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

In De werden die Fische bei dieser Angelveranstaltung verwertet oder umgesetzt.

Ist auch nicht das Problem.

Problem ist die Art der Ausführung solcher Veranstaltungen.
Streckeabstecken, Platzverlosung, Ehrengaben usw.

Diese Art der Hegefischen haben Wettkmampfcharacter.
Wettangeln spricht aber gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit und teilweise auch gegen diverse Landesgesetze.
Lies Dir doch einfach mal das Schreiben des BFM und die Richtlinien des VDSF durch.


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Art der Hegefischen haben Wett*k*mampfcharacter.



Hättest du noch das "k" weggelassen wäre es ein echter Brüller ..


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Seit der Meldung ist es zwar eine Woche her, aber hat schon jemand was gehört?


----------



## kreuzass (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Nordsee schrieb:


> ...



Die Prüfungsvorbereitung ist die Krux. Händler spielen den Erfüllungsgehilfen der Industrie, der Verbände und der Vereine. Wenn da schon Quantität geliefert wird, kann am Ende keine Qualität dabei herauskommen. Zumindest nicht, wenn dann der gemeine Vereinsmeier den Veredelungsprozess durchführen soll. Lösung? Mehr Angler. Soweit so gut. Aber der Schuss geht nach hinten los. Alternativer Lösungsvorschlag? Niemand, der auch nur im geringsten auf monetare Art und Weise von dem bestehen System profitieren und Gewinne erwirtschaften kann, darf mit den Prüfungsvorbereitungen zu tun haben. Und das auf rechtlicher Ebene fixiert. Erfordert nur etwas Mut und vor allen Dingen Kreativität und Umsetzungswillen auch einmal etwas unpopuläre Entscheidungen zu treffen. Weil sonst dauert es nicht lange und die Hure namens Industrie steht wieder auf der Matte und möchte wieder ihren Willen zum Diktat auf perfideste Art und Weise zum besten geben... wie immer. Murmeltier und so.

Ich meine, weshalb hier (nicht nur hier, ja sondern generell) auf Peta und Co. so eingedroschen wird hat doch nur diese eine Bewandnis:
Da ist mal jemand, der das eigene Spiel weitaus besser beherrscht als man selbst. Und die haben auch noch Kohle. Und vor allen Dingen noch ein wenig gesellschaftliches Verantwortungsgefühl. So ein bisschen zumindest.

Letztendes tragen die doch das Grundproblem nur wieder dorthin zurück, wo es seinen Ursprung hatte... gut, über die Art und Weise lässt sich streiten.

Gebetsmühlenartig.

Wenn wir jetzt einfach mal das Konto schließen, was bleibt da wohl unterm Strich stehen!?
Die haben etwas erreicht, wir nicht.

Drum lasst uns weiter einstimmen in den Reigen und uns mit unserem dicken Ranzen den Tanz des Teufelskreises tanzen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Off Topic:

Keine Ahnung, was dein Posting mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber mit der Nummer:


kreuzass schrieb:


> Und vor allen Dingen noch ein wenig gesellschaftliches Verantwortungsgefühl. So ein bisschen zumindest.


liegst du so was von daneben wie nur irgendwas und schiesst dich aus jeder Diskussionskompetenz..

Ziel von Tier_rechtlern_ ist die völlige Abschaffung von Tiernutzung & -haltung in jeder, jeder Form.
Nix angeln, nix Köter oder Katze daheim, nix Milchprodukte & Fleisch & Eier, nich mal Honig, keine Verwendung von Leder & Co., nix Meduzin irgendwie aus Tier, nix Zoo, nix Blinden- oder Drogenhund, nix...

Gar nix verstanden? #d
Sechs, setzen!

OT wieder aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



vergeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir Angler sind größten Teils selbst Schuld an der Misere, warum muß jeder Fisch vermessen, gewogen, fotografiert, abgeknuddelt und ins Netz gestellt werden?
> Gesund und hilfreich ist das nicht.


Wieso eigentlich nicht? :m
Früher (gesund) hat sich jemand gefreut und allen gezeigt, wie sehr, und alle haben sich mitgefreut (und bedarfsweise mitgefeiert, mitgefuttert ...) Heute kann man dank Digitalkameria und Internetzung noch viel mehr Freude verteilen und mitfreuen. Schlecht?

Heute? Memetik, Neurose, Psychose, schw.Geisteskrankheit oder was? Das ist doch nicht mehr normal. 
Ohwe, ein Fisch wurde gefangen, oder ein paar viele mehr.
Ohwe, den kann ich gar nicht in der Pfanne gebrauchen? Was jetzt? 
Anregung: Den Betroffenen, also den Fisch fragen?  der sagt immer -> Wasser!



vergeben schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich frag mich gerade, wo (rechtlich) der Unterschied zwischen  Zurücksetzen wegen Schonung/Untermaß und Zurücksetzen wegen  "Nichtverwendungswillen" ist? Ich kann zwar gezielt einem Fisch  nachstellen, welcher letztendlich beißt, hab ich nicht in der Hand. Und  nur, weil ein Fisch zum falschen Zeitpunkt an den falschen Haken geht, soll  er sterben? Komische Argumentation. Der untermaßige überlebt das  Zurücksetzen, der große nicht? Hmmm...


Das ist eine wichtiger Punkt und Frage, denn das siehst du und ich und wahrscheinlich noch viele andere so. 
Der geschonte Zander mit 39,5cm unterscheidet sich vom nicht mehr geschonten mit 40,5cm wie sehr? |kopfkrat


----------



## kreuzass (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was dein Posting mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber mit der Nummer:
> 
> ...



Weil du mir die Diskusionskompetenz streitig machen möchtest, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass mir eben diese auch fehlt. Solltest du hingegen statt Diskusionskompetenz Diskusionsgrundlage gemeint haben... Für den Versuch jedoch gebe ich dir anerkennend eine eins mit Sternchen.

Und offensichtlich habe ich nichts aber auch rein garnichts verstanden. Null, nothing, nada... NIX! GARNIX! Sturer Betonschädel auf Durchzug. Kannste machen NIX, GARNIX! ;-)

Aber um deine Hand zu greifen und damit das grundsätzliche Thema.

Denkst du, dass du ganz feste und mit absoluter Überzeugung daran glauben kannst, dass diese Leute damit durch kommen werden? Also ich nicht.
Naja und sollte doch ein, der Anglerschaft nicht dienliches, Urteil dabei unter dem Strich stehen, dann ist das halt Pech.
Ugs. dumm gelaufen. So einfach. Aufregen werde ich mich darüber sicherlich nicht. Auch, wenn ich mit darunter zu leiden habe.

Letztenendes bliebe mir zumindest nur festzuhalten, dass ich für die aktuelle Situation nicht verantwortlich bin. Und ehrlich gesagt interessiert es mich einen *PIEP*, wer dafür verantwortlich ist und/oder sein soll. Das, was mich wirklich interessiert, ist, dass sich etwas bewegt.

Und wenn wir unseren Teil dazu beitragen, dass sich eben solche Leutchens wie die Petajünger dazu genötigt fühlen auf diese Art und Weise zu handel, wie sie es tun, dann ist das wohl ganz offensichtlich auch nötig.

Peta ist doch nur ein Indikator dafür, dass etwas ganz gewaltig schief läuft.

Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Wenn Petra Honigverzehr als Tierquälerei verurteilt, dann läuft was gewaltig schief, ja - in deren verqueren Köppen...
Und da kannste als Angler machen (auch so gut, moralisch/ethisch besserangelnd), was Du willst - Du musst für die schlicht weg..

Das alles ist hier aber nicht das Thema.

Trollwut als Betroffener vor Ort wird berichten, wenns was Neues gibt..


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Einen unserer Nachbarvereine hats auch erwischt. Ist angezeigt worden nach dem Königsfischen.
Glücklicherweise hatte der Vorstand bei der Eröffnungsrede das abwiegen lebender Fische (und ein evtl. zurück setzen) offiziell untersagt.
Aber das ganze nzieht Kreise...unser Verein denkt schon über die Abschaffung des Königsfischens (und 2 weiterer Traditionsfischen) nach.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Ein ganz normales Königsangeln verstösst nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und müsste schon deutlich darüber hinausgehen um als verbotenes Wettfischen zu gelten.

Da sollte man sich trotz Anzeigenwelle durch die Fxxxxxxxxx nicht allzu viel Sorgen machen.

Aber wie man sieht, zeigen deren Aktivitäten Wirkung. Gefühl der Rechtsunsicherheit bei den Betroffenen, übereifrige Staatsanwälte hängen sich rein,... und es zahlt alles eh die Staatskasse.
Dazu Idioten aus dem Verbandswesen, die das alles auch noch unterstützen.

Wann wird endlich zurück geschlagen?!


----------



## Trollwut (20. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Ich darf soweit berichten:

Peta hat aus folgendem Grund "nachgetreten":
Denen hat sich ein ehemaliges Vereinsmitglied von uns als "Sachverständiger" zur Verfügung gestellt. Dieser Herr wurde aus dem Verein geworfen, da es mit ihm nur Probleme gab. Ein Unruhestifter vor dem Herrn, bei dem das wiederholte offensichtliche und öffentliche Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch das Fass zum überlaufen brachte. Er hat sogar 3x versucht sich wieder in den Verein einzuklagen, die ersten beiden Male wurde es von seiner Rechtsschutz übernommen, das 3. Mal nicht, da hat er rund 4000€ gezahlt und es anschließend nicht mehr versucht.

Jedenfalls  versucht sich nun genau der wieder einmal am Verein zu rächen, indem er Peta unterstützt. Er positioniert sich als "ethischer Angler", bei dem irgendwann ein Gessinungswechsel stattfand, und der deswegen es nicht verantworten kann, dass "Wettangeln" stattfindet.

Peta selbst hängt sich an den getöteten und verfütterten 1200 Grundeln auf, die deren Sachverständigen nach rund 30-50kg Fisch sein müssten.
Mir wurde nun die Ehre übertragen etliche Grundeln zu fangen, aus deren Gewicht sich ein Durschnittsgewicht errechnen lässt. Bei 30 Grundeln jeder Größe (Vom Monster bis zum Mini) ergab sich ein Durchschnittsgewicht von rund 7,5g pro Grundel.
Entspricht bei 1200 Grundeln lediglich 9kg Fischmasse.

Die aktuellen Zeichen stehen wieder auf Abweisung der Anzeige.
Dies ist jedoch noch nicht spruchreif und dürfte sich in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten ergeben.



Mein Fazit: Gibt schon ganz schöne Idioten.
Taktik verbrannte Erde...


----------



## mathei (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Was für ein Schwein


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



> Peta selbst hängt sich an den getöteten und verfütterten 1200 Grundeln  auf, die deren Sachverständigen nach rund 30-50kg Fisch sein müssten.
> Mir wurde nun die Ehre übertragen etliche Grundeln zu fangen, aus deren  Gewicht sich ein Durschnittsgewicht errechnen lässt. Bei 30 Grundeln  jeder Größe (Vom Monster bis zum Mini) ergab sich ein  Durchschnittsgewicht von rund 7,5g pro Grundel.
> Entspricht bei 1200 Grundeln lediglich 9kg Fischmasse.



Aber worum geht es nun:

das 1200 Fische getötet wurden?

_Tape tötet an einem Tag mehr als 1200 Säugetiere (Hunde, Katzen usw.)
_
was ich nicht verstehe, warum muss man hier das Gewicht herausfinden?


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



labralehn schrieb:


> A
> 
> [/I]
> was ich nicht verstehe, warum muss man hier das Gewicht herausfinden?



Um dem "Sachverständigen",den Sachverstand zu wiederlegen.


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

So kann man sich aus niederen Beweggründen auch selbst demontieren!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Wenn die umliegenden Vereine richtig schalten,geht dieser "ethische Besseranglervogel "nie wieder zum fischen ans Wasser.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Bei solchen, nennen wir sie mal recht großzügig Menschen, geht mir regelmäßig meine Erziehung flöten. 
Der würde jede Ecke sehr weitläufig umgehen wenn der mein Auto auch nur irgendwo stehen sieht. Wäre ja auch kein Wunder in Erinnerung seiner Schmerzen.  Denn Dresche lehrt am besten, nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Vielleicht würd er dir auch einfach einen Grillanzünder auf den Reifen legen, bevor er weiter geht.


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bei solchen, nennen wir sie mal recht großzügig Menschen, geht mir regelmäßig meine Erziehung flöten.
> Der würde jede Ecke sehr weitläufig umgehen wenn der mein Auto auch nur irgendwo stehen sieht. Wäre ja auch kein Wunder in Erinnerung seiner Schmerzen.  *Denn Dresche lehrt am besten, nach meiner Erfahrung*.



Könnte sein, aber auch sehr schnell vor ein Gericht oder/und in die Insolvenz führen.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Das dumme ist, das ihr alle recht habt. Zumal ich sehr leicht zu erkennen bin.  Mit fast zwei metern Größe und 155 kilo Gewicht bin ich zu auffällig um jemanden unauffällig zu verprügeln.


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn die umliegenden Vereine richtig schalten,geht dieser "ethische Besseranglervogel "nie wieder zum fischen ans Wasser.



Bei den meisten Gewässerabschnitten bekommst du Gastkarten. Die gehören zu Fischervereinen, die wirklich auch Fischer sind. Im Gegensatz zum restlichen Bayern undenkbar, dass du 11km Flussstrecke ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft für 65€ im Jahr kriegst. Hier möglich.
Besagte Person hat nun am Samstag auch bei der Polizei angerufen, worauf diese bei unserem Anangeln am See vorbeischaute. War aber alles gar kein Thema. Freundliche Beamte, die auch keine Lust hatten jeden der rund 80 Angler unnötigerweise einzeln zu kontrollieren. Kurzes Gespräch mit anwesenden Vorstandsmitgliedern Runde gedreht und wieder gegangen.

Positiv zu sehen ist das Unverständnis der Bevölkerung gegenüber Peta.
Bin jetzt schon mehrmals am Wasser angesprochen worden, was denn da eigentlich los ist, was es mit den Grundeln auf sich hat, etc.
Wenn es von deren Seite nicht von vornherein dann schon heißt, dass Peta "Spinner" sind, dann meistens spätestens nach der Erklärung über das Neozeon Grundel.

Wir Angler stehen im allgemeinen Ansehen nicht so schlecht da, wie wir uns immer selbst einreden! |wavey:

@ Allrounder27: Den Anzünder muss man auf den Reifen legen, nicht darunter!  

Und um nochmal die Grundelmenge zu verdeutlichen:
Bei mir gingen 20 Grundeln problemlos in einen Halbliter-Madenbecher...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Müsste trotzdem machbar sein,diesen Knöllchen Horst der Angelzunft in den Stand Persona non grata zu "befördern"


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich darf soweit berichten:
> 
> Peta hat aus folgendem Grund "nachgetreten":
> Denen hat sich ein ehemaliges Vereinsmitglied von uns als "Sachverständiger" zur Verfügung gestellt. Dieser Herr wurde aus dem Verein geworfen, da es mit ihm nur Probleme gab. Ein Unruhestifter vor dem Herrn, *bei dem das wiederholte offensichtliche und öffentliche Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch das Fass zum überlaufen brachte.* Er hat sogar 3x versucht sich wieder in den Verein einzuklagen, die ersten beiden Male wurde es von seiner Rechtsschutz übernommen, das 3. Mal nicht, da hat er rund 4000€ gezahlt und es anschließend nicht mehr versucht.
> ...



Wenn es für das *markierte* handfeste Beweise gibt, würde ich es 'drauf ankommen lassen'.... und im richtigen Moment der 'Sachverständigenbefragung' vor Gericht, diesen aus o.g. genannten Gründen wegen Befangenheit ablehnen lassen. Ein pfiffiger Anwalt kriegt das bestimmt hin und hat dann auch noch die Lokalpresse hierzu mobilisiert. |sagnix

Werfe nicht den ersten Stein, aber verteidige Dich so, wie Du angegriffen wirst.
Analysiere Deinen Gegner und schlage ihn mit seinen eigenen Waffen.

Um hier mal ein paar Sch....hausparolen in den Äther zu werfen.

@ Riesenangler : auch wenn Dein Kommentar emotional verständlich ist, hilft es uns Anglern nicht, wenn so etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum gepostet wird.


----------



## Jose (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...Mit fast zwei metern Größe und  155 kilo Gewicht bin ich zu auffällig um jemanden unauffällig zu  verprügeln.






HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...
> @ Riesenangler : auch wenn Dein Kommentar emotional verständlich ist, hilft es uns Anglern nicht, wenn so etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum gepostet wird.



hilft schon: hab selber so eine unübersehbare erscheinung, da ist Riesenanglers anmerkung schon bedenkenswert #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

@ Jose

 Ich habe selber eine Erscheinung, daß wenige Menschen auf mich hinabblicken können. ( Zumindest von der Länge her )

 Mein Kommentar @ Riesenangler bezog sich auch auf seinen vorherigen Post; nicht auf seine stattliche Erscheinung.

 Falls ich Deinen Beitrag falls verstanden haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich und behaupte sofort das Gegenteil.


----------



## Jose (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

nu ja, was der Riese uns sagen wollte war doch klar: kloppe hat folgen, also besser lassen.
guter Riese #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. März 2015)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft nimmt Ermittlungen wegen Königsfischen wieder auf*

Jetzt hab auch ich es geschnallt !

 Danke #6


----------

